# Female Canary Hertfordshire



## Lallyrs (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello, I am a new member and a new Canary owner. I have a lovely male Canary and want to get him a mate. I have tried all of the pet stores around Hertfordshire but none of them seem to be able to sex them. I would also prefer to get one from a good breeder if possible. Does anyone know anyone in Hertfordshire that could help?

Many thanks Sean


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*A member here called Sue White is in Herts and breeds canaries.Unfortunately she did a disappearing act about a month ago and I don't know if she still comes on here.
She may have personal problems so I'm afraid I can't give her address.*


----------



## Lallyrs (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for your post. Yes I had heard of Sue but couldn't find her details. Hopefully she's having a nice holiday and will be back soon...


----------

